# leash training help-shoe biting on walks!



## R&Rpoodles (Mar 25, 2014)

Help! I have a 9 wk old spoo and she is still working on her leash manners...most of the time she does rly great, no pulling and follows next to me...but then there are some days its like I can't walk more than 3 steps without having to avoid tripping over her because she keeps "attacking" my shoes and pants trying to play. I tell her no, make her sit, I stand still, I tried ignoring her and kept walking...nothing seems to work...anyone have any tips or is this just a puppy stage?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I think it is a puppy stage. One of my more energetic puppies did this. If you google this problem, you will find a lot of suggestions to work on this. Have you tried throwing a toy for her to tire her out before the walk? I think as she gets older and gets better about commands, she will get better. I might try carrying a toy on walks and redirecting her to toy instead of your shoes. My puppy grew out of this.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

My Toy Amala was quite the footwear fiend! Shoes or slippers on a persons feet were the number 1 best dog toy ever invented, as far as she was concerned! It's totally behind her now. Well, slippers that are off feet are still kind of fun to "capture". Haha I practiced scurrying back and forth with shoes and slippers on while we played tug. That way she learned my footwear was the boring thing, the tug toy was much more fun. If she ever dropped the toy to go after my shoes (and I did make my feet very tempting!), I'd just stand still and be boring and offer her the toy. When she decided to go back for the toy I was all animated and play again! She basically learned that as fun as feet may look, they're really boring once you go after them, so what's the point? And, yes, I took toys on every walk for a month or two. It's really not that hard, and it gives them something to play with other than their leash or my pants/shoes. I mean, really, they just want to *play*! Bring a toy along and offer it to her *before* she gets feisty. Give her a quick tug or fetch game (not really long running, just toss the toy a foot away) every couple minutes. That way she learns she doesn't have to go looking for fun when she gets a little bored. Don't give her time to be bored. While she's walking at your side just taking in the world, tell her "Good girl!" and stop for a pet and little toy time. Obviously, try not to over-excite her, and if she does get a bit of puppy crazies, remain calm with her until she's more in control and then proceed to walk forward again. Pop a treat in her mouth for switching gears from play to walk, and then repeat the process again in a minute or two, or 5, or whatever interval keeps her motivated and having fun.

Nine weeks is still very young!! Soak it up while you can! Right now, you don't so much "take walks" as play the "walking game". You're teaching her that walking calmly by your side can be fun and enjoyable. And what is fun and enjoyable for a puppy? Play!! So give her what she wants and she'll keep giving you what you want; glimpses of that grown-up, wonderful dog she'll be one day if you keep it up! : ) Good luck and have fun with her!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with the others who have already responded that this is a puppy thing. I would just keep the walks very short. Stop moving when your sweet baby decides it is play time and pull out some treats and as for sit or down and reward that. It should be sort of a rest button for the time being. Don't worry if you only go three or four steps. When Lily was a puppy, she didn't attack my shoes or pants, but she did want to forge heavily. Whenever she got out to the end of the leash, I changed directions on her. It took quite a while before we could make past two houses down the street in under 30 minutes because of how many times we turned around. I am sure my neighbors thought I was nuts. Yours might too, but who cares if you end up with the most polite leash walker in your town. Enjoy your baby times. You will miss them when they are gone!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

These training ideas might help too. :clover: 
How to stop leash biting- clicker dog training - YouTube
How To Teach Your Dog To Not Bite The Leash - YouTube
How to train your puppy not to bite - YouTube


----------



## justaddsarah (Jan 14, 2014)

My spoo also tried chewing on my shoes and his leash in the beginning, but found out that he HATES the taste of deodorant. I ended up taking a stick and smearing some on my shoe laces and around the area of the leash he was chewing. Instant fix. Now rhe doesn't ever try to mess with them. Such a quick learner.


----------



## Jem (Jan 19, 2014)

I had a pup that could not resist attacking feet, legs or any other body part that moved. It was quickly solved by spraying Bitter Apple on my shoes, legs, hands before greeting him in the morning and then providing him an alternative (I carried a toy to give him instead). All my kids (human) were sprayed also. Within a day or two he very much preferred his toys and would run to find them instead of biting me or my kids. He turned out to be the best fur kid I have ever had!


----------

